# 1DX sample RAW images



## mrmarks (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, are there samples of RAW images from the 1DX available for download anywhere? Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## kaz (Mar 19, 2012)

*Is this typical for a 1 series body?*

I'm still in line for the 1D X, and have faith that it'll be good (counting on the fact that it's not just us, but also Canon that would like to avoid a 1D III-kind of fiasco).

But isn't it weird to be a month away from release (supposedly) and still not have any idea how the RAW output is? Canon must have started production for the release, so it's not like they can change things now.

Do they expect pros to buy on faith too? I've had good luck with Canon gear so far, but people need some reassurance, right?


----------



## banana8 (Mar 19, 2012)

Try here:
http://www.canon1dx.com/sample-photos-images-pictures/


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 19, 2012)

banana8 said:


> Try here:
> http://www.canon1dx.com/sample-photos-images-pictures/



These are jpegs, not RAW


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Is this typical for a 1 series body?*



kaz said:


> I'm still in line for the 1D X, and have faith that it'll be good (counting on the fact that it's not just us, but also Canon that would like to avoid a 1D III-kind of fiasco).
> 
> But isn't it weird to be a month away from release (supposedly) and still not have any idea how the RAW output is? Canon must have started production for the release, so it's not like they can change things now.
> 
> Do they expect pros to buy on faith too? I've had good luck with Canon gear so far, but people need some reassurance, right?



Canon usually don't show any raws until the camera is days away from release. This is so that they can get the firmware finished and locked. There will be plenty of raws flying about once the camera is released and in photographer's hands. Canon have really been able to supply the demand for the 5DIII, so I'm guessing the 1Dx will be the same. Plenty of cameras on the shop shelves on release day.


----------



## blufox (Apr 6, 2012)

There you go - http://www.davidcheok.com/storage/EOS1dXRAW.zip
The zip contains RAWs at 3200, 6400 and 12800 ISO.

Please create a mirror as original photog's site may slow down.

But question is, is support available for 1DX raw files?

Credit :- David Cheok.

Cu,


----------



## Alker (Apr 6, 2012)

blufox said:


> There you go - http://www.davidcheok.com/storage/EOS1dXRAW.zip
> The zip contains RAWs at 3200, 6400 and 12800 ISO.
> 
> Please create a mirror as original photog's site may slow down.
> ...



Yes I can open them with the Adobe 6.7 Beta


----------



## koolkurkle (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is the 0053 (ISO 3200) developed in LR with my corrections. It's cropped (4154x3138) to meet 10mb file limit of imgur. Jpeg quality is max. Select this link for the best view http://i.imgur.com/8Kvrl.jpg






Here is the hood ornament at 300%


----------



## Alker (Apr 6, 2012)

12.800 ISO
Click for the half size


----------



## Alker (Apr 6, 2012)

6400 ISO


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 6, 2012)

This is very interesting... I didn't compare them to the 5DIII images but they are definitively better looking than my 1DII images @ 3200, 5400 and 12k+


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm back again  I put the wrong file in my comparison...

OK I've just processed a 5d2, 5d3 and 1dx raw file at ISO6400. They were all downscaled to 13mp and processed in ACR with identical settings..:


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd say it was a hard call between the 1dx and the 5d3. If there's a big difference, I don't see it, so it's less than 1/2 stop. However, they're different scenes so it's hard to be sure.

I would say the 1dx ISO6400 files looks around what I'm used to with the 5d2 at ISO3200...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I'm back again  I put the wrong file in my comparison...
> 
> OK I've just processed a 5d2, 5d3 and 1dx raw file at ISO6400. They were all downscaled to 13mp and processed in ACR with identical settings..:


Quoting for the next page..


----------



## altenae (Apr 6, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I'd say it was a hard call between the 1dx and the 5d3. If there's a big difference, I don't see it, so it's less than 1/2 stop. However, they're different scenes so it's hard to be sure.
> 
> I would say the 1dx ISO6400 files looks around what I'm used to with the 5d2 at ISO3200...



Yep same here. 
However I see NO banding with the 100% Fill light slider.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

altenae said:


> Yep same here.
> However I see NO banding with the 100% Fill light slider.


Interesting. Actually, when looking at the shadows they do look cleaner than the 5d3 at the same ISO...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

Push the shadows (fill light) on the ISO3200 shot and see how well it handles that... WOW!

I just did the same on my 5d2 at ISO3200 and I had to go back and check I'd not done something stupid the result is that different... in fact I'm still not sure I haven't done something stupid!


----------



## altenae (Apr 6, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Push the shadows (fill light) on the ISO3200 shot and see how well it handles that... WOW!



Yep noticed that to. 
There is for sure a difference in the sensor between the 5d iii and the 1dx. 

Nice..


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

altenae said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > Push the shadows (fill light) on the ISO3200 shot and see how well it handles that... WOW!
> ...



Hard to say for sure 'cos they're different scenes, but I'd tend to agree. How much of a difference I wouldn't like to guess.

It's a HUGE improvement compared with the 5d2 at 3200 though. The look of the 5d2 just dies as soon as you try to push the shadows. On the 1dx ISO3200 shot you hardly notice it when you push even 100% shadow light in. Incredible!


----------



## Alker (Apr 6, 2012)

3200 ISO 100% Fill Light


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

Shadows do look amazing in that ISO3200 file.

I just downloaded a D4 ISO3200 file and applied the same "push the shadows" alterations to both and exported them at 13mp. I'd say they were neck and neck - which is good news really since Nikon has been doing very well with DR recently 

I also checked them without the alterations and - again - to my eyes neck and neck.

Regardless of any Nikon vs. Canon silliness - I'm very pleased. It will be a fantastic upgrade from my 5d2!


----------



## altenae (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice nice, how do I explain I need 6500 euro soon


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

Your bank will understand... probably...

I was originally going for a 5d3 but there were a few things about the 1dx which attracted me just from the specs. I'm now happy enough with the decision. Regardless of any comparison with the 5d3 (which is amazing) pushing shadows around at ISO3200 will be a dream for me!

I bet the 1dx still doesn't have the low ISO DR of the latest Nikons but I'm cool with that - I shoot ISO800+ at weddings A LOT and that's where I really need the performance.

I imagine the sensor will come out pretty much identical to the d3s.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been doing some tests against the d4 and, at high ISO, it's neck and neck - both in terms of ISO performance with normally exposed files and when shadows are pushed. This is at both ISO3200 and ISO6400.

No idea as of yet what the performance will be like at low ISO, but I'm very happy  This puts it in line with the d3s, which is great!


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 6, 2012)

I own 2 x 5D3's and have shot 4000 frames so far in low light situations and the 1Dx is at least equal or greater than two stops better than the 5D3. 12800 is better than 3200.

I'm not going to argue about it either. I edit an average 200 images a day. The 1Dx is everything Canon and others have said it is.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 6, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I own 2 x 5D3's and have shot 4000 frames so far in low light situations and the 1Dx is at least equal or greater than two stops better than the 5D3. 12800 is better than 3200.
> 
> I'm not going to argue about it either. I edit an average 200 images a day. The 1Dx is everything Canon and others have said it is.



i hope so, cos it was not cheap ;D


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I own 2 x 5D3's and have shot 4000 frames so far in low light situations and the 1Dx is at least equal or greater than two stops better than the 5D3. 12800 is better than 3200.
> 
> I'm not going to argue about it either. I edit an average 200 images a day. The 1Dx is everything Canon and others have said it is.


Do you mean the 5d2? The 1dx isn't 2 stops better than the 5d3.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 6, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I own 2 x 5D3's and have shot 4000 frames so far in low light situations and the 1Dx is at least equal or greater than two stops better than the 5D3. 12800 is better than 3200.
> ...



If the 1Dx really is all that and a bag of chips, well, I guess I'll just have to eat nothing but ramen for a few more months before shelling out for one over a 5D3...

Luckily for me I won't be buying a new body for at least another 8 months, so I've got plenty of time to wait for the dust to settle. And tons of ramen. Tons.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 6, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I own 2 x 5D3's and have shot 4000 frames so far in low light situations and the 1Dx is at least equal or greater than two stops better than the 5D3. 12800 is better than 3200.
> ...



Yes it is. Remember, Canon upped the MP on the 5D3 whilst keeping the MP at relatively lower 18 on the 1Dx. Physics plays a bit part here. You've got considerably larger pixels and better developed tech in the 1Dx sensor. Also note this replaces two lines of 1D body. It's going to be good.

I still shoot portraits with 2004 tech in the 22mp medium format backs. Why? 9 micron pixels. Nice big fat light gathering pixels. This is why Canon hasn't gone crazy with the MP, there are limits. Same as why the D800 falls apart above ISO1600.... small pixels crammed onto a small sensor.

The same sort of rules apply to lenses and why they will always be a certain size. For me personally I would prefer a 1Dx with 12mp and clean ISO throughout but that's not going to happen


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



No it really isn't. 

The difference between the 1dx and the 5d3 is TINY in terms of resolution - about 10% (5760 vs 5184 pixels). You don't have considerably larger pixels at all - just that tiny percentage difference. Apparently there are some tech advances though, but not that much.

I spoke to Canon reps in the UK. They said RAW performance of the 1dx is about 1/2 stop better than the 5d3. 

I've done the tests tonight and you can see the results earlier. 

The raw performance of both cameras is pretty close. However, the 1dx might have better shadow performance / DR at high ISO. I can definitely see a difference between the two cameras in that. But that doesn't account for 2 stops either.

Unless you're talking JPEG? Canon keep quoting JPEG performance but really that's just smoke and mirrors.

Just to be very clear - the 1dx is not 2 stops better than the 5d3. It's not even a physical possibility since the two cameras are so close in resolution.. sorry!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 6, 2012)

how on earth can you be so sure? i mean, none of us had one on our hands to be so confident about this.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 6, 2012)

It's physically impossible... That's how I'm so sure. And canon themselves said. And I've been playing with the 1dx files for 3 hours comparing them to the d4 and 5d3 lol!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah, but could you take the files home? or you just were checking the pics on the screen?
anyways, we'll see when it's released. if they release it


----------



## nikkito (Apr 7, 2012)

by the way, phil, pretty cool pics


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 7, 2012)

nikkito said:


> yeah, but could you take the files home? or you just were checking the pics on the screen?
> anyways, we'll see when it's released. if they release it



Raw files have been released. See earlier in this thread. You can download them.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 7, 2012)

nikkito said:


> by the way, phil, pretty cool pics


Thank you


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

The shadows and detailed captured at iso 6400 from the 1dx seem amazing and very promising indeed. I dounbt very much it will be 2 stop better then the mkiii bet still very impressive. I think the new metering system promise to be good!


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 7, 2012)

blufox said:


> There you go - http://www.davidcheok.com/storage/EOS1dXRAW.zip
> The zip contains RAWs at 3200, 6400 and 12800 ISO.
> 
> Please create a mirror as original photog's site may slow down.
> ...



I get an error message:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /storage/EOS1dXRAW.zip on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, I have the link to Dave Cheok's webpage here http://www.davidcheok.com/wp/?p=364 The download link is there. The direct download link is probably not working due to hotlink protection as per Dave's commentary below. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

If anyone wants a copy of the RAW images from the 1dX, you may download a zip with 3 files (74mb). Included are three files at full RAW at ISO 3200, 6400 and 12800. Have fun!

Update: File is now ready for download.

Update: hundreds of downloads and nobody bothers to say thank you. Pffft. And on some sites, I’ve been hot-linked and blocked from private forums. Ive enabled hotlink protection for this site. You should still be able to download the file from this page but not direct.

Update: Those that have downloaded the files, do comment here on what you think of it. I think it has a lot of potential. Some of the NR I’ve done on some files are quite heavy. Ive only used the NR in LR and not my usual techniques. Just wanted to keep the processing on a neutral level.


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 7, 2012)

New files are up from the same blog...

http://www.davidcheok.com/storage/EOS1dXRAW2.zip


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 7, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> It's physically impossible... That's how I'm so sure. And canon themselves said. And I've been playing with the 1dx files for 3 hours comparing them to the d4 and 5d3 lol!



We shall see eh Phil?


----------



## cps_user (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for uploading!

what does this promise for (base) dynamic range; any clues? Better than, or equals the 5d3?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 7, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> We shall see eh Phil?


Indeed 

To be honest I hope you're right but the two ISO6400 shots don't give a lot of hope.. What I think has improved significantly is the quality of the noise. Whereas I wouldn't have gone near ISO12800 with my 5d2, I would seriously consider it with the 1dx. That's a great improvement!


----------



## cps_user (Apr 7, 2012)

Did some quick testing and viewing and i don't think its much better than 5d3 to be honest. Noise looks quite similar i think, and pulling a iso 250 shot, i don't believe 1dx comes near dynamic range of D4 sensor.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 7, 2012)

cps_user said:


> and pulling a iso 250 shot, i don't believe 1dx comes near dynamic range of D4 sensor.



Most definitely not. Totally agree. I'm not sure it'll be *that* much better than the 5d3 although I think I see less banding in it, but I'd want to see an ISO100 shot for that.

Overall I'm still pleased with what it does have. I wasn't expecting a massive difference but ISO12800 is, to my eye, more usable. That's good news if it turns out to be the case


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

do you need a special program to open the zip file? I downloaded both of them but cannot open either on my Window 7 PC. I have downloaded zip file before with no problem...did I miss something? Let me know...would really like to see them !


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 7, 2012)

JR said:


> do you need a special program to open the zip file? I downloaded both of them but cannot open either on my Window 7 PC. I have downloaded zip file before with no problem...did I miss something? Let me know...would really like to see them !



I just used my WinRAR for this. I believe you can easily find a trial version in internet.

ISO 12800 shots look great to me. Here's what I've got after adding some NR (full image and 100% crops are below):


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 7, 2012)

And here's another one at ISO 12800:


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > do you need a special program to open the zip file? I downloaded both of them but cannot open either on my Window 7 PC. I have downloaded zip file before with no problem...did I miss something? Let me know...would really like to see them !
> ...



Thanks it does look very nice. I will try WinRAR then. I prefer the first pictures as the car piture is less suited in my opinion to assess noise because of such a large portion of the image being all red. The first shot is impressive for sure. Sounds promising!


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

I was able to extract the files but unable to open them with LR4.1 or ACR 7.0....I must be missing a step...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 7, 2012)

JR said:


> I was able to extract the files but unable to open them with LR4.1 or ACR 7.0....I must be missing a step...



Hmm.. I don't know what. I'm using LR RC 4.1 and it was absolutely fine...


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok sorry My bad I was not using winRAR properly. I was able to download the files now and look at them in LR4.1 just fine thanks. Will try to compare with some of the ISO 12800 shots I have from the mkiii...


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 7, 2012)

JR said:


> I was able to extract the files but unable to open them with LR4.1 or ACR 7.0....I must be missing a step...



I don't know how I do that, but I can easily open the 1D X and 5D Mark III files in my Lightroom 4.0, it has Camera RAW 7.0 embedded to it.


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

...oh and one more thing, in LR4.1, the picture data does show it is taken with an EOS 1DX - not that I had any doubts but I think this is the first time we can actually see some of the RAW file.


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to extract the files but unable to open them with LR4.1 or ACR 7.0....I must be missing a step...
> ...



Yeah I actually think the 1DX was supported in version 4.0. It was the 5DmkIII that was not strangly enought!


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 7, 2012)

Someone said I saw JPEG instead of RAW when openning 5D Mark III CR2 file. Not sure if is true, but then it'll be some kind of extraction of JPEG out of RAW.


----------



## JR (Apr 7, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Someone said I saw JPEG instead of RAW when openning 5D Mark III CR2 file. Not sure if is true, but then it'll be some kind of extraction of JPEG out of RAW.



Depending on which view you use in Lightroom, some of them use a JPG for the preview but if you are in Loupe view and therefore can zoom in and out of the image then you are actually seeing the RAW file. The noise of the high ISO picture taken with the 24mm are actually good. Normally when I shoot high ISO with a 24mm the noise shows up a lot more on my mkii!


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

Given those are the first RAW file we are seeing from the 1DX and given so many of the members here were asking for it, I am really surprised this thread is not more popular! I guess everyone is consumed with their 5DmkIII now


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 9, 2012)

Cant wait for this to come out. Might have to just bite the bullet and pick one up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 9, 2012)

are there any ISO100 RAWs?

it would be interesting to see if they manage better low ISO DR on the 1DX and saved the good stuff for this sensor or whether they are simply stuck or not willing to pony up for new fab/patents/etc. (apparently they may have had an in house patent but marketing tossed it aside without even showing it to their DSLR engineers.... odd)


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 9, 2012)

Not yet 

There is an iso250 and if I'm honest that only looks around as good as iso3200 when you pull the shadows. Certainly not clean shadows. 

With the net awash with dr comparisons, if thats true, someone "deserves" to lose their job lol. Sad when marketing clearly doesn't have their finger on the pulse.


----------



## rHellfire (Apr 9, 2012)

I would be really happy if someone could re-upload some raw files


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2012)

Did you try the links on page 3 from mrmarks? This is where i got them from. Am not really equipped to post them and upload them, but if y ou send me an email i can try to send them directly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

JR said:


> Given those are the first RAW file we are seeing from the 1DX and given so many of the members here were asking for it, I am really surprised this thread is not more popular! I guess everyone is consumed with their 5DmkIII now



This has certainly been the case with other 1D X threads. I think the cost of the 1D X keeps the air somewhat rarefied...


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Given those are the first RAW file we are seeing from the 1DX and given so many of the members here were asking for it, I am really surprised this thread is not more popular! I guess everyone is consumed with their 5DmkIII now
> ...



Good point. I did notice that this morning that other 1dx thread were also less popular. Now that the 5D mkiii is out i guess there is less interest in the 1dx...cost difference would be a material rarefied factor indeed!

Have you looked at the raw files yourself Neuro? Thoughts on them or are yu waiting for more serious reviews or posting?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 9, 2012)

JR said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



I suspect more people were interested early on because it might point to the 5d3 IQ. Now that's out I doubt it's of much interest to most people who aren't getting one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

JR said:


> Have you looked at the raw files yourself Neuro? Thoughts on them or are yu waiting for more serious reviews or posting?



I haven't looked...


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I suspect more people were interested early on because it might point to the 5d3 IQ. Now that's out I doubt it's of much interest to most people who aren't getting one



Yeah I think this is exactly what is happening...


----------



## messus (May 19, 2012)

I have LOT'S of RAW files from the 1DX, 5D3, D4, D800, D800E, I took them all myself during a photography stand here in Norway.
I have been trying to compare (in a non scientific way) shots done with all cameras of a similar scene, with different ISO's, and also underexposed down to EV -2 and lifting shadows after.

The 1DX is maybe 1/2 stop better than the 5D3. About same quality as D4.
The 1DX might be slightly better in the shadows than the 5D3, slight less banding.

The D800/D800E is impressive taking into account the huge resolution,
still nowhere close as being that much better than the 5D3 in the shadows as some tests say.

The 1DX (and the D4) is a pricy camera, but I think you pay for getting speed and AF, not just SNR/DR.

IMO all cameras are good on ISO/DR, and the differences are so small it makes little sense for anybody
to claim any camera is substantially better than another. IMO, at ISO25600 things are starting to get useless,
regardless of what camera you use (maybe at ISO12800 on D800).


----------



## JR (May 20, 2012)

messus said:


> I have LOT'S of RAW files from the 1DX, 5D3, D4, D800, D800E, I took them all myself during a photography stand here in Norway.
> I have been trying to compare (in a non scientific way) shots done with all cameras of a similar scene, with different ISO's, and also underexposed down to EV -2 and lifting shadows after.
> 
> The 1DX is maybe 1/2 stop better than the 5D3. About same quality as D4.
> ...



So not a big difference between the 1DX and D4? IS one of them better at high ISO or they are really the same?


----------



## Viggo (May 20, 2012)

It isn't that I have completely lost interest in the 1d X, but it's so far away, and keeps getting farther away, that I decided not to sit around waiting for it as that would just be selfinduced destruction. 

But since I got the 5d3, I must say, other than the need of better tracking, I don't really see what the 1d X offers ME that the 5d3 don't. And I am coming from 1d3 and 1d4 in the past. And never thought it would matter to me, but the smaller size and weight of the 5d is very welcome. And even battery capcity is only off by 200 images, and it used to be 2000 images better than the 5d. 

I get by with 6 fps and don't really need 12. I would hate to loose the headphone jack now that I am filming more. And until we see a proper rawconverted comparison with MASSIVELY different results ( I know the 1d X kills for high iso, 51k looks like 10k on the 5d3) but other than that?


----------



## Aaron78 (May 20, 2012)

I recently cancelled my 1DX pre-order, i can't decide which camera to replace the 5DII with. I still have just a 7D for now, so i'll wait for the 1DX to come out and be reviewed in production form before i decide to add a 5DIII to the 7D, or buy the 1DX and sell the 7D. Or maybe i'll wait to see what the specs are on the high MP offering coming in the future, or maybe i should wait for the 1DXII........ ;D


----------



## messus (May 21, 2012)

JR said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > I have LOT'S of RAW files from the 1DX, 5D3, D4, D800, D800E, I took them all myself during a photography stand here in Norway.
> ...



Hard to tell as the lightning conditions changed as I switched from the D4 to the 1DX, also I missed a little on the focus with the D4, but I think they are pretty similar wrt SNR. 

I did a second test shootout between the 1DX and the 5D3, with a fellow photographer, and we both feel the difference between the two in SNR/noise are almost not visible. Maybe, MAYBE 1/2 stop in favour of the 1DX. Don't expect miracles from the 1DX!! But I own the 5D3, and I am still going for the 1DX due to the speed. Still the buffer stops very quick even if I tried with the fastest memory card available on the planet (Lexar 128GB 1000x UDMA7 (150MBps/150MBps).


----------



## Maxis Gamez (May 22, 2012)

I have few but not from a final version. Canon allowed me to use one for 24hrs last month!


----------



## messus (May 22, 2012)

Maxis Gamez said:


> I have few but not from a final version. Canon allowed me to use one for 24hrs last month!



Yeah the Canon representatives kept saying that the final version would have much better images.

I simply do not believe that!

The hardware is finished (sadly since I was hoping for 3xlarger buffer, f/8 autofocus and, headphones out and clean HDMI out).
So only improvementes likely to be done is in software. And I don't need any hidden noise reduction to be applied as I would prefer to preserve details/sharpness and do NR in post myself.

It's a great camera, hey most likely the best DSLR in the world!! But still we want more?!  Thats the way it should be!


----------



## Maxis Gamez (May 23, 2012)

messus said:


> Maxis Gamez said:
> 
> 
> > I have few but not from a final version. Canon allowed me to use one for 24hrs last month!
> ...



I don't have the answer to that. I Would like to try a final version and compare the two RAW's. Until then, I can't comment further.


----------



## expo01 (May 23, 2012)

I'm used to shoot sports at ISO2000 with the 1D4 and low ISO stuff that demands high IQ with the 1Ds3. If a single camera can take over both shooting scenarios, like the 1DX is claimed to do...I'm very likely to consider switching to it.

So far from what I've seen and tried out, the D800 doesn't meet my sports-needs, the 5d3 doesn't meet my working needs (tethered shooting without a cable that unpluggs by itself...), the D4 doesn't meet my sharpness and resolution needs. The only thing left is the 1DX. It initially looked promissing (I have tried out a preproduction model on several occasions), but I still want to see the final product in action (in my own fields/hands) to determine if the IQ is to my taste.

The IQ from the 1Ds3, for me atleast, has become the reference. The 1D4 doesn't even come close (imho). I hope that the final 1DX is a true successor to the 1Ds and not the 1D4 sensor.


----------



## Panurus (Jun 8, 2012)

Some RAW

https://www.dropbox.com/s/17hp62nhvf8a55j/files%201D-Xjrk.zip


----------



## Photoguy (Jun 8, 2012)

These are very good images , but possible for you to do them with yrou newest glass/ incremenrtal ISO on equiv balanced exposures if not still helps us and thank you!!!!

ie , grey card iso 100, 400, 1600, 3200, 6400, (Stupid210,000 iso)

and againt a older cam


----------



## Panurus (Jun 8, 2012)

Photoguy said:


> These are very good images , but possible for you to do them with yrou newest glass/ incremenrtal ISO on equiv balanced exposures if not still helps us and thank you!!!!
> 
> ie , grey card iso 100, 400, 1600, 3200, 6400, (Stupid210,000 iso)
> 
> and againt a older cam


I took the body only one hour in my hands.
I will give more pictures directly when I will receve my 1D-X. Maybe soon.


----------



## nightbreath (Jun 8, 2012)

Panurus said:


> Some RAW
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/17hp62nhvf8a55j/files%201D-Xjrk.zip



"This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!"

Could you please upload the file to another storage?


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 9, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Panurus said:
> 
> 
> > Some RAW
> ...



Managed to get the file off and have uploaded it to filefactory.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/272p5a0h3c67/n/files_1D-Xjrk_zip


----------



## Panurus (Jun 11, 2012)

ianmacd said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > Panurus said:
> ...



Sorry for dropbox limitations.

Thank you to ianmacd


----------

